# What Tools Did You Start With



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Thinking about the struggles some of us had when we first started out. Mine well not having all the tools that one must have such as a mixer and drill, anyone remember mixing up mud with the ole masher (even the old bag mud uff dah)? Or no hopper or compressor having to go out and borrow one or renting one because you had a spray job. Or how about finally scraping enough money together to to buy a used pair of old beat up stilts with a oversize pair of shoes screwed down on them so you had to walk around holding your toes up to keep your feet in them. Or trying to mickey mouse some type of scaffold together for a stair well. Worse yet was after you did accumulate most tools you still had to fit them into your old beat up pinto wagon. Ah the good old days right?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I remember mixing with a broomstick. What a work out ! "You want how many fecking pails ?"

Couldn't have been happier to get rid of the sh1t box. I hate that thing !

And then the non-sandable Durabond. WTF !:blink:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I started with a set of rented ames tools and an account at sherwin williams to buy my sprayers. I busted ass 6-7 days a week just to pay bills. Oh crap, I still do the same.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait till the day when they complain that they had to start with the best tools we've got now.

And if I'd had to start like some of you did, I wouldn't have.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

First company I got on with was with my uncle, hes a very small subcontractor who spreads himself too thin and is super cheap.

He honestly had the worst scaffolds I have ever seen, baker scaffolds that are sincerely older than me. Cant do ANYTHING with them without a hammer. Breaking down one and setting it up elsewhere was a 20+ minute ordeal with plenty of cussing. 

My first pair of stilts were half walboard half durastilts, $40 at a pawnshop. Got stolen a week later hahah!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I worked out of a 1971 4 door Impala for two years ! 
Baby chit green interior and exterior!!! Trunk ended up White!:yes:

It wasn't much of a chick magnet...But there was plenty of back seat for the fat girl after last call.:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my first drywall tool was stilts...I used them to wash walls down before I painted
my 2nd drywall tool was a hawk and a 6'' knife to do touch up.
then I got a 10 and a 12 '' knife
next was the drill and mixer:thumbup: and now I cant park my truck in my garage :blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I started with a 6ft ladder and a visa credit card.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

boco said:


> I started with a 6ft ladder and a visa credit card.


I started with donated used tools from my dads taping crew. A couple knives trowels and a hawk. Now im starting over once again and going to look at a 2000 chevy s10 with 93000 for 3500$


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

hawk 6" knife bow trowel still got the knife and trowel lol


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> I started with donated used tools from my dads taping crew. A couple knives trowels and a hawk. Now im starting over once again and going to look at a 2000 chevy s10 with 93000 for 3500$


Having a reliable vehicle is a must. Buying a new vehicle is a pain. I found autobyte helpful. I am on my 3rd tacoma in less then 4 months.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I ended up buying it its pretty sweet getting back on my feet after my dad screwed me over sadly its still not over though family is the worse to ve in business with


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

congrats on the truck. Being in business on your own is very rewarding at times. There are highs and lows but its a good feeling to start something and see it grow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't jump up on these stilt now If you paid me to do It! LOL!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I didnt start doing drywall til about a year of stocking and scraped a few popcorn ceilings The buddy that got me into this bought a full set of Premier tool minus the zook . But yeah the first useful tool we got was a board cart. Got 2 cents a foot to stock 5/8 12' on the weekends while in high school


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

My tool pouch, one T square, one bench and my 72 Skylark.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i started off with a 3 in knife a 6 in knife and a 12 in knife… one t square, a tape measure, and a cordless drill.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> I wouldn't jump up on these stilt now If you paid me to do It! LOL!!


What the hell ARE those??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> What the hell ARE those??


An old pair of Wallboard stilts Circa early-mid 70s


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> An old pair of Wallboard stilts Circa early-mid 70s


I thought MY wallboards were clunky!


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

40 years ago, the summer of 1974, I was 16 years old. Gasoline shortages and price increases were the consequences of a deepening global recession ... gasoline cost around $0.55 per gallon. The impeachment hearings for President Nixon were in play. I was working for a commercial interior carpentry contractor for $2.00 per hour laboring, framing, insulating, installing acoustical ceiling wire and wall angle, and hanging 8 foot stand-ups ... do any of you remember 8 foot stand-ups? Amazing what you could get done with a tool pouch, hammer, tape measure, utility knife, circle cutter, a rasp, a keyhole saw, a butch saw, a pair of Wiss snips, linesman pliers, and a pencil.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> I wouldn't jump up on these stilt now If you paid me to do It! LOL!!


I've got a few pair of those in my shed.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> I've got a few pair of those in my shed.


There is a story behind those stilts. When I was A kid [12-13] My Uncle retired from the trade ..and my Dad bought a bunch of tools from him mostly scaffold and such,,but my uncle gave me those stilts. They had boots still bolted to them :yes:.. On the way home my Dad asked me...You don't plan on wearing those stilts do ya?? I was like :blink:


The next day Dad bought me my first pair of stilts ..Brand new out the box!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Field General said:


> 40 years ago, the summer of 1974, I was 16 years old. Gasoline shortages and price increases were the consequences of a deepening global recession ... gasoline cost around $0.55 per gallon. The impeachment hearings for President Nixon were in play. I was working for a commercial interior carpentry contractor for $2.00 per hour laboring, framing, insulating, installing acoustical ceiling wire and wall angle, and hanging 8 foot stand-ups ... do any of you remember 8 foot stand-ups? Amazing what you could get done with a tool pouch, hammer, tape measure, utility knife, circle cutter, a rasp, a keyhole saw, a butch saw, a pair of Wiss snips, linesman pliers, and a pencil.


8 ft standups is what we get here! Unless its 10!
Its a joke that the uk has not changed this method!:furious:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Field General said:


> 40 years ago, the summer of 1974, I was 16 years old. Gasoline shortages and price increases were the consequences of a deepening global recession ... gasoline cost around $0.55 per gallon. The impeachment hearings for President Nixon were in play. I was working for a commercial interior carpentry contractor for $2.00 per hour laboring, framing, insulating, installing acoustical ceiling wire and wall angle, and hanging 8 foot stand-ups ... do any of you remember 8 foot stand-ups? Amazing what you could get done with a tool pouch, hammer, tape measure, utility knife, circle cutter, a rasp, a keyhole saw, a butch saw, a pair of Wiss snips, linesman pliers, and a pencil.


Amazing how chit hasnt changed a bit aside from mostly 10' standups and GAS! Oh and the butt/butch saw is usually replaced with a router. Were you hanging angle with those monster staples? They were before my time but I do alot of remodels and run across all sorts old crap. Few months ago I demoed out a place with VINYL rock panels. Had mostly aluminum I beam type studs and was held up with doublesided tape and clips.


----------

